# Great Bees from Bjorn Apiaries!



## dsquared (Mar 6, 2006)

Dave, I bought some queens from Mike a couple of years ago. The are by far the best I've ever purchased. I'm going to buy a couple more in a week or so. I can't say enough about the quality of his queens.

The other Dave


----------

